# Update on my disability claim



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, here's the update! I got a letter today that says they do not have enough information to determine my medical condition, so they have made an appointment for me with a local M.D. Any advice on what I should do to prepare myself for this appointment? Or anything I should do during the appointment? Thanks!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just looked up the MD, and found out he's the one that runs a Headache and Pain Clinic here. So, I'm thinking he's going to be knowledgeable! Should turn out well! (Hopefully LOL)


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

good luck mrs.m.i wish i could tell you some good advice,but i just dont know.i hope this doc is better than the one i got who praticly told me to my face i was just trying to use the system for the money,HA!it does sound par for the course.try not to worry.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Ask for a domicillary visit if you can't make it to wherever your appointment is. Ask to have someone with you during the appointment if you have trouble remembering things or expressing yourself because of cognitive dysfunction. Ask for a break during the appointment if you are getting tired and it is effecting your ability to answer the questions in a way most helpful to your claim. And don't worry!







Hope all goes well.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Dear Mrs Mason-Bring a list of what daily activities the fibro affects(and any other health issues you have,what they affect)Things like-cant pay bills on certain days due to "fibro fog" ,cant drive certain days, cant cook or do dishes, document amount of time you have to sleep, your limitations in taking a shower/bath,etc. Also meds you have to take and how they affect you. BE VERY SPECIFIC. You may want to start a daily log with items you can/cannot do.This is a pain in the *ss I know,but it will help with documenting how little you can do esp on flare-up days.Trust me,I went thru a several year battle with disability,including several denials,and tho I cried mightily I FOUGHT AND PERSISTED. and lo and behold,I got my benefits!!!!







They often want you to just give up,so dont be discouraged at first with a denial or 2. You can always appeal it. YOU ARE TOUGHER THAN YOU THINK!!!!Remember-you are strong inside,you can do it!!  PLease send PM if you wish further details. I would love to hear from you. I have many "battle scars" from disabiltity fights!!!







But have a lot of insight into "the system."Also-do you have depression? If so,you need to tell the MD how this affects your life.Depression,or other mental health issues, can be a factor to assisit your claim,strangely enough.Good luck! Celtic


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Mrs Mason-Also-do you have an attorney?I would STRONGLY suggest one,esp if it is SSDI you are filing for. PM me for details.I have not been on board much







due to severe health issues(besides the fibro).I cant type much due to gigantic swollen joints(knees,elbows,fingers,etc.)no diagnosis yet!!!!







MD I saw was an idiot.I am getting a 2nd opinion(actually,a 3rd) wish me luck.....I miss you all on the board,and will be on here as much as I can. you all are great!!!! Pardon the typos,.my fingers dont work right.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi MrsM,make a list over every symptom and as Celticlady said, be very specific over how this effects you daily life. I got disability pension in October and my husband was with me during meetings with our social insurance office. I felt much more "safe" with him being there.Good luck and keep us posted!







Mio


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks thanks and thanks! I have my little "log book" with all my symptoms, etc, and I'll be sure to add some of those specifics you mentioned. I really appreciate it. This is all nerve racking, and I feel like I'm going up before an inquisition! LOL The MD I'm being sent to is a pain specialist, and I've never been to one of those. I don't have an attorney yet, when I called I was told "He only takes cases after the 1st denial" which is a ripoff, but what can you do. I was given some free advice by another attorney in Chicago to focus more on the fatigue than the pain, because judges are trained to look at MRIs and the like, and when all looks normal they aren't too sympathetic. Fatigue, he said however, is impossible to measure, find, label, AND treat, so focus on that angle. Thanks you guys, I'm hopeful that this will work out. The appointment is Jan 16, I'll let you know.Celtic, great to see you too! Missed you, and your advice is very much welcomed!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I don't have anything to add to this post, but I just want to wish MrsM luck with her appt.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

MrsMason  Good Luck! I hope the appointment goes well for you.from my personal experience I found it helpful to go with everything written down (as previously suggested) not just symptoms, but what tests you have had and even what other doctors have said good and bad.... This shows them that you are not a 'work shirker' and that your health problems are sufficiently serious enough for you to keep fighting on for answers even when the medical profession may have let you down.Also if you have any letters etc from specialists saying you have X,Y, and Z they go down well too.Aside from that go in there, be assertive and if things dont go your way first time (as is oft the case for CFS/ME sufferers here) keep at it....it is alomst a rule of thumb here for the social security department here to turn us down to try and weedle out the 'genuine cases' from the 'shirkers'. It can be a hard long road getting your due - but the best way to think of it is that your not just fightning for your own rights but for those of people in the same situation as you.Big Hugs and Best Wishes, Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks guys! I know so few people in my "real life" that have been down this road, that it's really nice to hear from so many of you. It really really helps!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sorry I'm so late, Mrs. Mason. I wish you the best with your disability claim. Hope all goes well.


----------

